# Stabbed! The stages of bleeding to death.



## RedAngel (May 26, 2017)

I am wondering about the details surrounding bleeding to death from a stab wound.

I currently have my character being stabbed by a dagger that pierces the MC's chainmail. He realizes he is stabbed after walking a bit. He applies pressure but attempts to make his way down a tower to find a healer. After some bloodloss he falls down a flight of starts causing further injory. He is then helped by another person until he collapses. He then goes in and out of conciousness and shock sets in. Healers attempt to stem the bleeding but he has already lost too much blood. He ends up convulsing and takes his last breath. He dies moments later.

In a nutshell that is the sequence. Saving him is not the issue as much as the actual event of dying. Am I missing anything?


----------



## pmmg (May 26, 2017)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Butterfly (May 26, 2017)

Don't forget the effects of shock - Hypovolemic shock in particlular


----------



## RedAngel (May 26, 2017)

Many thanks! I think I mentioned shock above though I was not familiar with the specific name of it so I will certainly check that out. I am a little uncertain of the actual order of events though the example above is how it played out in my mind.


----------

